# G4  Bleu



## maudet/demarthe (26 Septembre 2009)

... on vient de me donner un de ces magnifiques Mac bleu ... qui servait de  Borne internet  chez Wanadoo . Il paraît comme neuf mais lorsque je le met en route il me donne ce message :
LECTEUR DE CARTES INDISPONIBLE ( -43 ) .... puis il se remet en route et me donne de  nouveau ce message ...ETC....ETC ...
   ...  Y a t' il  un moyen de débloquer cette situation ????????
  Merci d'avance.     @+


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2009)

maudet/demarthe a dit:


> ... on vient de me donner un de ces magnifiques Mac bleu ... qui servait de  Borne internet  chez Wanadoo . Il paraît comme neuf mais lorsque je le met en route il me donne ce message :
> LECTEUR DE CARTES INDISPONIBLE ( -43 ) .... puis il se remet en route et me donne de  nouveau ce message ...ETC....ETC ...
> ...  Y a t' il  un moyen de débloquer cette situation ????????
> Merci d'avance.     @+




Les mac bleu sont des G3. Démarre sur un CD d'install et réinstalle OSX et ton problème sera résolu. Si t'as pas de CD, procure toi-en un.


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2009)

T'as essayé de démarrer avec la touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) dès le "boing" jusqu'à l'apparition d'un message ?
Si il boote et qu'il est en Os9, vérifier le firmware avant de passer à OsX.


----------

